# Neon



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Finally bit the bullet and picked up some neon green at FTU when I was passing thru a couple of weeks ago...no elliptical grips, 'cause I can't, but did get a name weave down on the split butt...looks like I need to hyperclean the finishing room, those black spots weren't there 2 hrs ago


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I like that one Goags. It really jumps out of that white background.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

The neon yellow and green are my favorites now. That's a heck of a job Jerry. Brave man working with all that white. I think white would be hard to keep clean in a hospital.


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

I love neons, all the neons! But my favourite is the pink one!
Cool weave again Jerry!


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks great Jerry, great color combination.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet. Excellent work

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good Jerry. Those little black specs are the main reason I hate working with white thread.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

That rod reminded me of a couple of lines from a song that I like that go like this: I spend most every night
beneath the light of a neon moon.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

If it had been neon 'yellow' on white it would have reminded me of snow skiing... ;-) just kidding.. nice even job on the name in green. sharp.


----------



## Deep Addiction (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks great, Nice work.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Got the grips/reelseat on today, along w/ a folding hookkeep. Will wrap the guides tomorrow...determined to use lots of this reg nylon neon green(along w/ CP), since it's a white blank. Woulda used NCP thread if a dark blank, but that's just my preference. IT ALMOST glows in the dark! :biggrin:


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice work. Those colors pop.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Really looking great Jerry. I bet that thing does glow on the white blank. I can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Nice work Jerry! Very clean!!

Shawn


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean Jerry!...I like the layout and the trim wraps at the winding checks...Those can be a pain that thin


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, Guys! Just wanted to post a final...pass the sherbet, Herbert! MHX-W SJ842 w/ Microwave spinning guides. Alittle loud for my tastes, but the guy that it's going to is loud.  Ended up using colorfast neon green for the crosswrap, reg neon green for everything else.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Bravo Jerry. It looks great. He will never lose that one! If he can't find it, tell him to turn the lights off and listen for it.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top Notch all the way around!!! Those neon's really pop on a white blank!


----------

